
Ask HN: What apps you keep on your phone? - appygal
Any app that makes your life easier, earns or saves time
======
Haijal
Most of the apps on my phone are based around the video games I am currently
playing, and mobile games I use to waste time(reading literature?lol). As well
as the normal social networking apps (snapchat and FB), 9Gag.

